# do they make???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

A revolver that has the look of the old 1847 colt walker but shoots regular ammo? Tnx...hg


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I suggest that making one on the frame of a modern replica should be within the capabilities of a decent machinist.
You could use all of the original parts, including the cylinder. But that cylinder would have to be radically modified, and would end up as a two-piece job.
Unloading and reloading would probably require temporary separation of frame, cylinder, and barrel. That's a lot of inconvenience.

I wonder whether the two parts of the modified cylinder could be silver-soldered or brazed together. Would that be strong enough to contain black-powder forces? If it were possible, and if it would be strong enough, you might be able to unload and reload through a deepened capping recess on the recoil shield.

Were I younger, I would see this as an interesting basement-workshop project...assuming that I still had my friend who had a lathe and the skills to use it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out Uberti, not quite Walker, but they got the look.

Uberti 1860 Army Conversion, 1858 New Army Conversion, 1851 Navy Conversion, and 1871-1872 Open Top

ETA: They do also have Walker replicas, but they are black powder


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have heard of, but never seen, a .45 Colt conversion for the Model 1848 Dragoon, don't know if its still available or not. If you want to sink the money into it, any competent gunsmith could do the conversion. They were done in the past.

Bob Wright


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> . . . within the capabilities of a decent machinist.
> You could use all of the original parts, including the cylinder. But that cylinder would have to be radically modified, and would end up as a two-piece job.
> Unloading and reloading would probably require temporary separation of frame, cylinder, and barrel. That's a lot of inconvenience.it.


Just looked at the Uberti site. So, they do "the work" of making a cartridge conversion on a percussion cap & ball revolver.
I don't know how historically accurate the Uberti conversions are for the various make/model revolvers. But they are around $500 plus.

Sometime back in the early '90's on vacation, I passed by Cabela's in Sydney, Nebraska. Bought a Pietta 1858 Rem. Steel frame, not brass. For $90.
It is actually a VERY nice blackpowder gun. Now EMF sells the same gun for $230. :mrgreen:
1858 Army Steel - EMF Company

Next step is to buy a conversion cylinder. Just look at "conversion cylinders" on the EMF site. There are two versions.

I have the "Howell Old West" converter. EMF lists it for $230. Which is what I paid a few years ago. My Howell is the
two piece, five shot cylinder version, in .45 Long Colt. It is "easy", since the frame doesn't need to be modified.
Loading/unloading it is just the same operation as taking the original cylinder out for cleaning. Even shooting Pyrodex,
removal and cleaning becomes "VERY" familar. So, barrel removal is not required. Just a bit of time. Probably not good
if you were being attacked by SIX Indians.

Obviously, I'm not doing full-power .45 LC loads in "this". I have done "cowboy action" loads. And I am still alive.
I wouldn't be trying "even this" on a brass-frame replica.

The second version at EMF is the "Kirst Konvertor" for $290. It has been a while since I researched the two different convertors.
As I remember, the Kirst is one unit. The cylinder has a hinged loading gate. Obviously "better" for quick loading.
However, it required the "relief" in the frame to allow the cartridges to line up with the cylinder. Think 1873 Colt.
I'm not sure of the actual "historical accuracy" (or not) of these two convertors. I do remember "some folks" will make you
a historically accurate conversion on the model/conversion method of your choice. Custom. Way out of my price range.

I have a nice holster/cartridge belt for my .45 LC version. Looks cool. But, it has never became my mountain/wilderness hiking bear/lion gun.

So buying a Pietta replica of the Rem. or one of the Colts and then a conversion cylinder would end up near the Uberti price.
I'm going to assume Uberti would stand behind their conversion versions with "normal" .45 LC loads. ???? Probably ???

All this stuff is fun, but I don't know of anything in cartridge convertors for Walkers. But, I don't know "quite everything". :smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As to being historically accurate, nearly any cartridge conversion of a cap-and-ball revolver could be considered historically accurate. Not only did Remington and Colt factories make cartridge conversions, but many gunsmiths and blacksmiths, maybe a few carpenters and house painters, made cartridge conversions. A broad study will reveal many different approaches to the conversions. This was true not only of revolvers, but long guns as well. The M1873 Springfield rifle and carbines were the results of experimental conversions.

Bob Wright


----------



## redtail (Jun 12, 2012)

Kirst, or maybe Kurst, makes or made them. It was something like "the Kirst Konverter" with a trademark thing, converting the Walkers and Dragoons to fire 45 Colt. Its been a few years since I last saw their advertising.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got a conversion cylinder for my Ruger New Army. 6 shot fires any load that I'd fire in a SAA Colt. I was thinking it was a Taylor, but maybe they marketed them and it's a Kirst? I'm not at home or I'd look. 2 piece cylinder, the backplate has the 6 firing pins, that pops off and you load the cartridges, put the back plate back on, drop the cylinder into the gun and off you go.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*hemmigremmie*;
Here's your link for a Walker conversion: Kirst Konverter allows you to fire cartridges from your Cap & Ball gun


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Appreciate the info everyone. I love the old colt walkers. HG


----------

